# Barn-Shop Finally started



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

We have been doing a major home renovation for a little over two years but are finally nearing the end and can now start on the outside. We hope to be fully moved in by October or soon after.

The building is going to be 32x42 with a 10 foot lean-to type roof on both ends. We can use one or both ends as lambing jugs until I decide wheter or not I need another shelter in the pasture. Since my wife and I have been browsing TGS somehow or another dairy goats to added to the sheep so we plan on using one end for each and can keep them in their own paddocks.

The house is just up the hill and we have a well water line ready to go once the building is done. We were lucky getting the first poles in since our place sits right on top of a limestone shelf and we have a good crop of boulders.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Great start! We did a 32x32 pole building last year. The 10' roof extensions on the end is a great idea. Are you using pre-fab trusses and metal roofing?

Looks like a beautiful property! I hope the barn building goes easily and you have many knowledgeable hands to help!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like a great start!


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

These guys are moving faster than I expected. We are still sharing time between Charleston, SC and our soon to be permanent home in Tennessee.

We lucked into a great contractor when we first started the renovation. We have an arrangement where he will give us an estimate for whatever is going on at the time. While we are there, we will tackle whatever is within our capabilities within the time we are there and he adjusts accordingly.

We are still out of town but our neighbor sent us this picture last night to keep us up on what's going on.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

So fun! I love these threads, I can't wait for more.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

We are almost a year behind on our schedule of where we wanted to be at this point but now I'm getting antsy. Moving the bulk of our things to Tennessee hinged on having a place to set up my workshop tools. 


I'm going to be asking for a lot of fencing advice when I get to that point. If you look at the picture before this there is a fairly steep slope in front of the building that will join what will be our "lawn" when we start the fencing. Once we can get it fenced the sheep will keep the grass down but I'm still undecided about how much of the shop and the area that I want inside the fence. The left 10' end will be under roof but open on the sides and I will set that up for lambing at least temporarily. I'm thinking of ending the fence at the end of the enlosed portion but I'm undecided. The area in the center of the building where the two posts are will be covered and a patio/break area.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would just fence to where the sheep would be. You won't want them all around the building.


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm leaning that way but I will have the back side of the building inside the fence because of that slope on the back of the building. There won't be any access doors on that side. We had to do some creative excavation to create a flat spot for the building. We moved all of the dirt we could until we hit bedrock on the front side of the pad so I'm stuck with the slope on the backside.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not a big deal to have the back side in the fence. You actually may want to consider putting an access door on that side for you to go in and out. Even if you don't use it much, it may surprise you that you will find it useful. I have found when it comes to barns and fencing, you can't have enough doors and gates.


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks Karen - we are framing two spots back there for doorways but if we do actually add a door it will be a retrofit after we get things moved in. I'm consolidating a storage area full of lumber plus a shop full of equipment so we're trying to plan for as much as we can and still give us some options.


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

This building is probably going to hold the record for the slowest build in Tennessee history. We have only been able to be there for a total of 8 days since I last posted and all of that time was used for finishing the addition of the closed in porch and finishing the trim work on the interior.

We will put the house in South Carolina on the market next month and with any luck we will be heading west fairly soon.

We got the framing ready for concrete but had to spend half a day fixing an erosion problem on the driveway leading to the building. Concrete is scheduled for this afternoon and the forecast is calling for more rain so will see.


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

This may be out of scope for this forum so Mods please delete if it's out of line. We are a bit proud of the transformation of our place and thought it would fit the shop thread on other things keeping it from getting done. If we can get the concrete poured the siding will be contracted and then we can do the rest ourselves. We still need to have two power line poles and a meter put in but at least it will be closed in to start receiving my tools.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks great. Sometimes things just don't go as planned.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Lots of work work to be done, I hope it's enjoyable and just how you want it.


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

Most of the hard work is pretty much done and even though it was hard work we have really enjoyed getting it done. It helps that my bride and I love each others company or it could have been otherwise. The house was a total tear out and the only thing left to do is the wiring on the porch and outside lights and some laminate flooring in the living room.


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

The crew came in on Thursday morning early and finished up on Friday morning. I messed up on the concrete so I will have to do some jury rigging to get a food seal on the front section. We were supposed to have a small step up on the front section for sealing the siding but didn't realize it. Bad communication between us and the building crew. Caulk will take care of it but it's one of the small things that seem major at the time. 

We still need to bring in some gravel to bring everything up to grade but the hard part is over. The next major project is to figure out the fencing and get that finished.

The patio roof looks rusted but it is just mud. Everything sat around so long in the weather that mud covered just about everything.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

We were at our place from Wednesday last week until heading back Sunday morning. I couldn't believe the temps all week long. Days were mild 70's and the nights were high 50's to lower 60's. We spent most of the time going back through the house and finishing things in rooms that were "done" but still needed the fine details worked out. The COOP man came out and took soil samples and I'm going to have them spray one section that has more weeds and not much else as soon as the weather permits. The power company set up stakes for the new power pole and meter so hopefully that will be hooked up before we go again. I think I was pushing the extension cord limits but I was only using a compressor and circular saw.

Some will notice that I used both a mix of 16" and 24" spacing for the framing but there is a reason for that. I didn't post pictures of everything that got done since it's more of the same but I got the one 32' end wall framed, insulated and OSB put up and one 10' section that I'll use for my vertical lumber storage so those were just 24" on center. The pics are more for my record so I don't have to remember which wall used 16" and which used 24" on center. The 16" spacing is where I stack lumber that I don't use as often on Portamate racks I got from Woodcraft several years ago. I got to try out my new Hitachi framing nail gun which made things go faster.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Extremely nice! congratulations!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Really cool, lots to do and lots you've done! Very cool.


----------

